# Minimum quantity lubrication



## kd0afk (Nov 29, 2013)

I have been using the free samples of lubricant from Unist systems and I really like it. I want a MQL system but don't want to pay a grand for it. There are a few videos on the subject but they are either just showing what their homemade system does or they are sales videos. 
I've been trying to figure out how to pump the lube and have my eye on a peristaltic pump for IV fluid and it looks like it would work nicely and for only $35 + shipping it's the right price. The pump will dispense metered doses of fluid 1ml at a time. 
Has anyone else looked into this?

This might be a more achievable project than a milling spindle.


----------



## kquiggle (Nov 29, 2013)

I did some online looking and put together a short list of links (see below), as this is on my "round tuit" list. I found a number of discussions suggesting the peristaltic pump idea, but I could not find anybody who actually tried it.

The peristaltic pump idea is interesting - I have not tried it with lubricant, but when I used to do lab work involving peristaltic pumps, one issue I found is that they tend to wear out the tubing pretty quickly (not a problem with IV use, as the tubing is replaced with every use). Also, how well will the tubing stand up to lubricant (use neoprene tubing?)? One more suggestion: Get a peristaltic pump that uses easily replaceable tubing (some require tubing with special "collars" to keep the tubing from creeping). I'm not saying don't try it - just some things to keep in mind.

If anyone reading this has used a peristaltic pump for this purpose, or has a link about this, I would sure like to know about it.

One other suggestion I found more than once in my research: Use synthetic lubricant so it does not start to stink.

Here are the links (scroll down to "Coolant/lubrication system"):

https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/useful-links#lathetools


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 29, 2013)

kquiggle said:


> I did some online looking and put together a short list of links (see below), as this is on my "round tuit" list. I found a number of discussions suggesting the peristaltic pump idea, but I could not find anybody who actually tried it.
> 
> The peristaltic pump idea is interesting - I have not tried it with lubricant, but when I used to do lab work involving peristaltic pumps, one issue I found is that they tend to wear out the tubing pretty quickly (not a problem with IV use, as the tubing is replaced with every use). Also, how well will the tubing stand up to lubricant (use neoprene tubing?)? One more suggestion: Get a peristaltic pump that uses easily replaceable tubing (some require tubing with special "collars" to keep the tubing from creeping). I'm not saying don't try it - just some things to keep in mind.
> 
> ...



I like Ox's coolant system but I want a little spritz. I also found someone who made a system that uses a motor with a cylindrical ramp that presses a spray plunger. This might be the best way. Right now I use the stuff in the bottles that sent me and they are spray bottles. I think I'll go that route with the sprayer. I found brass mister nozzles and the flexible coolant tubing for pretty cheap. I think I will try and make the pump myself though.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 29, 2013)

I cobbled up a low volume, adjustable-on-the-fly cutting oil pump for my lathe using an old Suzuki 125cc 2-stroke oil injection pump & a 12vdc auto sunblind motor.  I added a knob/cable adjuster to the throttle valve to make changes in volume on the fly.  Itll dispense approx. 1 drop/sec up to about 3-4 drop/sec.  Crude but works very well.  Its turned on & off by a relay & M8/M9 commands in Mach3 Turn.  The oil is applied directly where needed by the red plastic tube (carb cleaner straw) and the single knob D.T.I. stand makes it easily adjustable.  I use ReLiOn oil which works great & doesn't take much.


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 30, 2013)

I was thinking more about Ox's system and with a solenoid it would work. A foot switch or timer for the solenoid and it would be a nice little system.


----------



## velocette (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi 
My preference is to use a two stroke oil pump to deliver lubricant for cutting tools as proposed by"Dickey Bird".
Can I add to this idea a little more information that you can get an even more variation in the delivery from the minimum with a throttling valve in the outlet line.
These pumps work by lifting the plunger on cam and delivery is by the return spring so is only capable producing low pressure.
So when the outlet is throttled the plunger is effectively short stroked and delivers less.
Another alternative is to reduce the motor speed with speed control to get the right amount.
I ran a similar setup on a CNG powered truck to provide upper cylinder lubricant to the motor.
15 years of trouble free running.
Now I use a similar pump to provide  lubrication to a power hack saw.
This will deliver 1 litre in 25 hours at maximum flow about 20 drops per minute.

Eric


----------



## kd0afk (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey dickey, do you have a link for the oil?


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 1, 2013)

Sure, the 16 oz. size is what I'm using.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=825-8511&PMPXNO=943116


----------

